# KG79 Grinder for V60?



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi all,

I've been working on honing in my V60 brews recently, but my results tend to be quite same same and so so. I don't feel I'm getting the best clarity that I've experienced previously.

I favour funky and floral flavours. My beans usually come from Cartwheel althiugh I've just 2 from Has Bean.

Current setup is V60. Brita filtered water at 94ish degrees. 16g ground medium-fine on a KG79. 30g bloom 45s. Then slow agitated pour to 150g at 1m15. Then slow gentle pour to 250g aiming for 1m45. Quick swirl. Draw down finishes around 2m45/3m.

The only thing I can think of is the grind consistency from the KG79? I used to have a Hario Skerton but got impatient, added a hex nut and ran it off a power drill, which resulted in melted plastic....

Cheers!


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Hi There,

Here's the brew process I use which seems to work quite well...

*18:300 brew (15g coffee, total 250ml water)*

1. 30g bloom for 30 seconds, dig & wiggle (TW 30g)

2. at 30 seconds add 55g, spiral (TW 85g)

3. at 1 min add 55g, spiral (TW 140g)

4. at 1:30 add 55g, straight down the middle (TW 195g)

5. at 2 mins add last 55g, down the middle (TW 250g)

6. swirl and tap

*A few other things worth considering...*

1. I started out grinding relatively fine, but have gradually moved to grinding just shy of course for my V60, I think it gives a better flavour and probably a little more clarity.

2. I've no experience of the grinders you mention, but from a quick google search both are on the lower end of the spectrum and I think it's generally voiced that a better grinder is significant in bringing out more subtle consistent flavours. It could be worth watching a couple of the James Hoffman videos to get some insight into hand grinders (I've given hand grinder links as cost wiser you tend to get a better grind for less money than an electric one, but it's more work)...

Best cheaper grinders...






Best premium grinders...






3. You don't mention specifically which coffees you've been using, but that will certainly have an affect. I have a Hasbean subscription and my general experience is that although good quality they're towards the more chocolatey side of flavours rather than floral, although I have purchased the odd 'extra' bag which has been more varied. So if you've got a subscription with them I'm not sure you'd be getting the flavours you mention. It may be worth buying a bag of Ethiopian from these guys, I've tried both of the following and the floral/citrus side of the flavours was very good...

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/rocko-mountain-ethiopia?variant=13412782112833

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/dambi-udo-guji-ethiopia?variant=31294640095297

Hope that helps.

Gareth


----------

